# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Czy TSH jest w normie? TSH a witamina D3

## Karolat9

W ostatnich badaniach TSH miałam na poziomie 1,4 mlU/ml, dziś odebrałam nowe wyniki i moje TSH jest na poziome 0,77 mlU/ml. Czy jest to niepokojąca zmiana? Mam 18 lat. Dodam, ze witaminę D3 mam na poziomie 12.7 ng/ml. Czy ma to jakies znaczenie na poziom tsh?

----------

